# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kuriozitete dhe te reja nga mjekesia

## King_Arthur

*Mjekësi dhe shkencë: Terapia me hormone; Transplantimi i gjymtyrëve*

Terapia me hormone

Shumë gra që kalojnë në periudhën e menopauzës përjetojnë efekte anësore si prishtje e gjumit me djersitjeve, vështirësi në frymëmarrje e skuqje lëkure. Për vite mjekët kanë rekomanduar terapi me hormone estrogen e progestin për të larguar këto simptoma. Por në vitin 2002 dhe përsëri më 2004, mjekët u kërkuan grave pjesmarrëse në një studim në shkallë të gjërë në Amerikë që të mos marrin më hormone sepse ato rrezikojnë shëndetin. Tani, një fazë e dytë e të njëjtit studim tregon se përdorimi vetëm i estrogenit nuk sjell ndonjë rrezik për gratë e reja që ndodhen 10 vjet përpara periudhës së menopauzës, ndërsa terapia me hormone nuk rekomandohet për gratë e moshuara.

10 vjet më parë, Xheri Bogs ndodhej në fillim të fazës së menopauzës. Si pjesmarrëse në Nismën për Shëndetin e Grave, ajo pranoi të merrte hormone. Ne të gjitha mendonim se marrja e hormoneve do të ndihmonte shëndetin e do të mbronte zemrën nga sëmundjet, thotë Xheri.

Por gjatë 15 vjetëve të studimit me pjesmarrjen e 27 mijë grave amerikane, shkencëtarët zbuluan se hormonet nuk mbronin zemrën. Në studimin e botuar këto ditë në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë, thuhet se disa gra që ndodhen më pranë fazës së menopauzës mund të trajtohen me hormone pa shtuar rrezikun për sëmundje në zemër.

Doktor Zhak Rossou thotë se të dhënat deri-diku sigurojnë edhe një herë për gratë  e reja që duan të përdorin terapinë me hormone se kjo terapi parandalon efektet anësore të menopauzës pa shtuar rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës. Për gratë e moshuara që vazhdojnë të ndeshen me simptoma 10 vjet pas menopauzës, rreziku për sëmundje të zemrës është më i lartë kur përdoren hormonet. Doktor Rossou pranë institutit kombëtar për sëmundjet e Zemrës, Mushkërive dhe Gjakut, në Meriland thotë se rekomandimi për terapi me hormone ka të bëjë vetëm me përdorimin e estrogenit dhe jo estrogen plus progestin. Doktor Rossou shton se terapia me estrogen plus progestin është më shume e dëmshme për shëndetin sesa terapia vetëm me estrogen. Përsa i përket goditjeve në tru, si terapia me estrogen plus progestin ashtu edhe terapia vetëm me estrogen, shtojnë rrezikun e goditjes. Ndër probleme të tjera shëndetësore që lidhen me terapinë me hormone përfshihen kanceri i gjirit dhe kanceri në uter. Kjo është arsyeja që ekspertët rekomandojnë se të gjitha gratë duhet ti peshojnë rreziqet dhe të mirat e terapisë me hormone.

Transplantim i një dore    

 Në Luivill të shtetit Kentaki, një njeri me dorë të transplantuar doli nga spitali pas një qëndrimi prej disa muajsh. Ai erdhi në spital me një dorë, por sot shkon në shtëpi me dy. David Savage e humbi dorën e djathtë 30 vjet më pare gjatë punës në një uzinë automobilësh në Miçigan.

Savage është personi i tretë në mbarë vendin që dora e dikujt tjetër i është ngjitur suksesshëm në vendin e prerë. Operacioni u krye nëntorin e kaluar dhe për disa muaj atij iu desh të qëndronte në spital. Operacioni për ngjitjen e dorës së huaj zgjati 14 orë dhe në të morrën pjesë 34 specialistë. David thotë se sapo i doli narkoza, menjëherë e ndjeu dorën e re. Truri nuk i harron lehtë instinktet, thotë ai. Disa mendojnë se dora e re nuk do të funksionojë 100 përqind. Po me këmbëngulje e ushtrime të përditëshme fizike asgjë nuk është e pamundur. David tani niset për në shtëpinë e tij në Miçigan, ku do ti nënshtrohet një terapie fizike intensive. Ai ka edhe një djalë basketbollist. David nuk e përmban gëzimin kur mendon se pas 30 vjetësh, ai do të jetë në gjendje të duartrokasë për ti dhënë kurajo  djalit të vet në fushën e basketbollit.

----------


## King_Arthur

*Kamboxhia njofton rastin e shtatë të vdekjes nga gripi i shpendëve*

Një vajzë 13 vjeçare në Kamboxhia ka vdekur nga gripi i shpendëve, duke e çuar në shtatë numrin e njerëzve që kanë vdekur në këtë vend nga ky virus. 

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë dhe Ministria e Shëndetësisë Kamboxhiane konfirmuan se vajza ishte e infektuar me virusin H5N1 të gripit të shpendëve. Gjithashtu dhe në Indonezi është konfirmuar një tjetër rast i vdekjeve nga gripi i shpendëve. 

Vdekja e një vajze 15 vjeçe e ka çuar në 73 numrin e të vdekurve nga ky virus në Indonezi. Por Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë nuk e ka konfirmuar këtë shifër, dhe thotë se vetëm 63 perona kanë vdekur nga gripi i shpendëve në Indonezi. Indonezia ka pasur rastet më të shumta të vdekjve nga gripi i pulave. 

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë thotë se 171 njerëz kanë vdekur deri tani nga gripi i pulave, që nga viti 2003, kur u shfaq ky virus. Shumica e rasteve të vdekjve kanë ndodhur në vendet Aziatike //rd//

----------


## King_Arthur

*Rezistenca ndaj antibiotikëve i bën ato më pak të efektshme*

Penicilina dhe eritromicina janë shembuj antibiotikësh që dikur shërbenin si kura të mrekullueshme për sëmundjet e ndryshme. Por këto lloj ilaçesh dhe antibiotikë të tjerë janë tani më pak të efektshme, për shkak se bakteriet janë bërë më rezistente ndaj sëmundjeve. 

Një studim i kryer në Belgjikë tregon se ka një lidhje mes përdorimit të antiobiotikëve dhe bakterieve që ndryshojnë vetitë, për ti rezistuar trajtimit me antibiotik. 

Studimi u bazua tek disa persona të shëndetshëm dhe në përdormin e dy antibiotikëve. Pas një kure të vetme, tek personat e përfshirë në studim, ndodhi një shtim i bakterieve në gojën e tyre, të cilat ishin rezistente ndaj ilaçit që kishin marrë. 

Në disa raste, bakteria rezistente ndaj antibiotikut, qëndroi në gojën e tyre më shumë se 6 muaj. Studime të tjera tregojnë se përdorimi pa kriter i antibiotikëve po i bën ato më pak të efektshme. "Eshtë pikërisht përdorimi pa masë i antibiotikëve që e shkakton këtë problem,"- thotë mjeku Mark Lipsitch. 

Një pjesë e problemit ka lidhje me vetë pacientët, të cilët nuk e çojnë deri në fund kurën me antibiotikë. "Kur më dhemb gryka dhe filloj antibiotikë, asnjëherë nuk e përfundoj kurën", - thonë pacientët. Kjo bën që bakteriet që mund të kenë mbetur gjallë të ndryshojnë vetitë, dhe të bëhen më rezistente ndaj antiobiotikut të marrë nga pacienti. Shkaktarë të këtij problemi janë edhe mjekët, të cilët e teprojnë dhënien e recetave për antibiotikë. 

Një tjetër studim tregon se ekziston më tepër mundësia që spitalet që kontrollojnë përdorimin e antibiotikëve, të kontrollojnë më tepër edhe ata antibiotikë, për të cilët pacientët kanë krijuar rezistencë. 

Mjekët shpesh u japin receta pacientëve për antibiotikë, para, ose pas operacionit, për të parandaluar infeksionin. Por disa mjekë japin receta për antibiotikë pa marrë më parë kulturën. Sipas këtij studimi, pikërisht këtu qëndron problemi. "Ne po krijojmë, pa e ditur, armët tona të shkatërrimit në masë. Kjo do të thotë, se ato mund të marrin jetë njerëzish, ngaqë ne nuk jemi në gjendje ti kurojmë sëmundjet", thotë mjeku Stuart Levy.

Bakteriet rezistente mund të shkaktojnë sëmundje vdekjeprurëse dhe shumë komplikacione. Ekspertët belgë thonë se studimi i tyre duhet të shërbejë si një paralajmërim me rëndësi jetike për mjekët që japin antibiotikë pa kriter, gjë që mund të ketë pasoja të rënda te pacientët.

----------


## King_Arthur

*Shkencëtarët arrijnë të krijojnë në laborator inde të zemrës*

Shkencëtarët britanikë, thonë se për herë të parë, arritën të përftojnë në laborator, inde të zemrës nga qelizat embrionale. Ky zbulim mund të shërbejë një ditë për tu ardhur në ndihmë pacientëve që janë në pritje të transplantimit të zemrës. 

Ekipi i mjekëve, biologëve, inxhinierëve dhe specialistëve të tjerë kanë punuar gjatë 10 vjetëve të fundit për përftimin në laborator të indit, që është i njëjtë me atë të një valvole të zemrës së njerëzve. 

Në se ky zbulim do të provohet i sukseshshëm në eksperimentimin tek kafshët, specialistët thonë se indi i krijuar në laborator, do të mund të përdoret në operacionet për zëvendësimin e valvolave të zemrës, në 3 deri 5 vjet. 

Ekipi u studjuesve kryesohej nga kardiokirurgu i njohur Magdi Jakub, gjithashtu profesor i kardiologjisë në Kolegjin Perandorak të Londrës. Ai thotë thotë se përftimi në laborator i një zemre të plotë nga qelizat embrionale, është një projekt ambicioz, por jo i pamundur. Një arritje e tillë, sipas mjekëve do të mund të jetë e mundur ndoshta brenda 10 vjetësh. Sipas të dhënave të Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, në vitin 2005, vdiqën 15 milionë njerëz nga sëmundje kardiovaskulare.

----------


## King_Arthur

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë thotë se po shtohen rastet e vdekjeve nga kanceri në botë. Mbi 70 për qind e 7,5 milionë vdekjeve nga kanceri gjatë vitit 2005, ndodhën në vendet me të ardhura të pakta dhe mesatare, ku trajtimi prandalues është i kufizuar. Në anën tjetër, në saje të kujdesit të mirë shëndetësor, miliona njerëz të tjerë mund të thonë se kanë mundur ta luftojnë kancerin, sidomos kur kanë kaluar të paktën 5 vjet pa patur më shenja të sëmundjes. Materiali në vazhdim ju njeh me një tjetër aspekt të këtij ekuacioni, për të cilën pak ekspertë duan të flasin: çndodh kur sëmundja përsëritet, pra kur kanceri rikthehet?

Muajin e kaluar amerikanët panë dy raste të njerëzve të njohur, të cilët pranuan publikisht se u ishte rikthyer kanceri. Në fund të marsit, Sekretari i Shtypit i Shtëpisë së Bardhë, Toni Snou, tha se i ishte rikthyer kanceri, pasi i shte trajtuare me operacion nga kanceri në zorrën e trashë dy vjet më parë. Mjekët thonë se kanceri i Snout ndodhet në fazën e 4, ndërsa kur arrin fazën e pestë, shkalla më e lartë e sëmundjes, atëherë shanset për tu shëruar pakësohen. 

Gruaja e kandidatit presidencial, Xhon Eduards, ndodhet në të njëjtën situatë, në luftën e saj me kancerin e gjirit. Tani ajo ndodhet në fazën 4 të sëmundjes, pasi zbuloi se kanceri i është përhapur. Ndërsa sëmundja është ende e mjekueshme, ajo nuk është e kurueshme. Në shumë raste një kombinim i kimioterapisë dhe ilaceve të fuqishme, mund ta zgjasin jetën. Por doktor Majkëll Fish i Qendrës së Kancerit Anderson në Hjuston të Teksasit, thotë se nuk ka garanci për këtë. 

"Nuk është e mundur të parashikosh saktë për një individ në se kanceri do ti kthehet, apo jo", - thotë ai.

Ritmet e vdekjeve nga kanceri në Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë rënë gjatë dy vjetëve të fundit. Ky është një lajm shpresëdhënës për të mbijtetuarit e kancerit, të cilët kanë kaluar 5 vjet nga mjekimi i sëmundjes dhe më pas, edhe 5 vjet të tjerë. Por doktor Majkëll Fish thotë se nuk është diçka e pazakontë që pacientëve tu kthehet përsëri kanceri edhe shumë vjet më vonë. 

"Rreziku i rishfaqjes së sëmundjes tek këta pacientë nuk largohet pas 5-6, apo 10 vjetësh. Sigurisht, që sa më shumë kohë të kalojë, aq më mirë është.",- thotë ai. 

Sipas studimeve, pacientët shumë të sëmurë në fazat e avancuara të sëmundjes, shpesh mendojnë se shanset e tyre për të shpëtuar janë më të mira, nga sa janë, në fakt. Ndërsa mjekët thonë se shpresojnë të ndihmojnë, kjo mund ti bëjë pacientët tu nënshtrohen trajtimeve instensive që shpesh shoqërohen me pasoja si dhimbje, e të tjera. 

Mjekët thonë se vdekja vjen më shpejt nga sa pacientët mendojnë. Por kur realiteti i vdekjes bëhet i dukshëm, shumica e pacientëve thonë se më mirë duan të dinë të vërtetën

----------


## King_Arthur

*Përhapja e kancerit të gjirit dhe kurat për trajtimin e tij*

Çdo vit kanceri i gjirit zbulohet i pranishëm në më shumë se 1 milion gra në botë dhe më shumë se 400 mijë gra vdesin nga çdo vit nga kjo sëmundje. Instituti Kombëtar Amerikan i Kancerit thotë se numri i grave që diagnostikohen me kancerin e gjirit po shtohet. Dje, kandidati presidencial John Edwards dhe bashkëshortja e tij Elizabeth njoftuan se asaj i është përhapur kanceri i gjirit. Por si përhapet ky kancer dhe cilat janë mundësitë e kurimit të tij?

Në vitin 2004, Elizabeth Edwards mësoi se kishte kancer të gjirit. Bashkëshorti i saj ishte në garë si kandidati për nënpresident i Partisë Demokrate. Eduardët pritën deri pas zgjedhjeve për të njoftuar publikun rreth sëmundjes së saj. Dje, ajo dhe bashkëshorti i saj, ish senatori John Edwards përsëri bënë një njoftim. "Rezultati përfundimtar nga të gjitha analizat tregon se kanceri është rikthyer dhe është përqëndruar në kockë", tha zoti Edwards. 

Kanceri mund të fillojë në çdo organ apo ind të trupit. Por qelizat mund të përhapen nga tumori fillestar dhe të lëvizin përmes rrjedhjes së gjakut në pjesë të tjera. Në rastin e zonjës Edwards, qelizat e kancerit të gjirit po rriten tani në brinjën e saj. 

Mjekja e saj tha se tumori është i vogël, gjë që i jep asaj shans më të mirë për të jetuar. Mbijetesa do të varet edhe nga mënyra se si do të reagojë ndaj kimioterapisë. Gjatë viteve të fundit, studiuesit kanë krijuar ilaçe që përmirësojnë shanset e grave me kancer në gji. 

Vetëm kohët e fundit, Administrata amerikane e Ushqimit dhe Ilaçeve miratoi një medikament të ri, të quajtur Tykerb për të trajtuar format e avancuara të sëmundjes. 18 muaj më parë, Marsha Brekke zbuloi se kanceri i saj i gjirit ishte përhapur. Mjekët më pas i dhanë Tykerb. "Ishte shansi im i fundit. Është shumë e frikshme kur je e ulur në dhomën e mjekut dhe e di se je në prag të vdekjes", thotë ajo. 

Sot Brekke është plotësisht e shëruar. Tykerb është i lehtë për t'u marrë – vetëm një kokër në ditë. Në provat klinike pacientët kishin më pak raste të sëmundjeve të zemrës nga Tykerb sesa nga ilaçi tamoxifen. "Është ndoshta zbulimi i pestë më i rëndësishëm gjatë karrierës sime për trajtimin e pacienteve me kancerin e gjirit", thotë Blackwell. 

Ka disa lloje të kancerit të gjirit. Studiuesit thonë se trajtimi varet gjerësisht nga terapia e përdorur, përdorimi i ilaçeve që reagojnë mbi qelizat specifike të kancerit. Doktor Cliffoerd Hudis shpjegon. "Kemi zbuluar tani sekretin e arsyes së rritjes së kancerit dhe po krijojmë kura që shfrytëzojnë disa dobësi të kancerit". Tani ka disa ilaçe që vënë në shënjerstër lloje të veçanta të kancerit të gjirit. Studiuesit thonë se hapi tjetër është kombinimi i terapive specifike në mënyrë që pancientet me kancer të gjirit të mund t’i mbijetojnë sëmundjes.

----------


## Fittox

* Studimet tregojnë se rrëzimet aksidentale janë shkaku kryesor i lëndimeve dhe vdekjeve tek të moshuarit. Shkencëtarët në Universitetin e Mizurit po zhvillojnë teknologji për tu dhënë ndihmën e shpejtë të lënduarve dhe për të gjetur një mënyrë për të parandaluar rrëzimet. 

Ish zonja e parë Nancy Reagan u shtrua në spital për pak orë pasi u rrëzua me 17 shkurt në shtëpinë e saj në Los Angeles. 85 vjeçarja, Nancy Reagan duket fizikisht e dobët por mjeku i saj tha se nuk ka pësuar dëmtime. Neurologët thonë se rrëzimi nuk është pjesë normale e pleqërisë. 

Shumë njerëz rrëzohen. Por të moshuarit janë më në rrezik dhe gjysma e atyre që rrëzohen ka të ngjarë të rrëzohen përsëri. Njerëzit rrëzohen kur pësojnë hemoragji cerebrale ose goditje në zemër. Ndihma e shpejtë mund të shpëtojë jetë dhe të parandalojë dëmtime të mëtejshme të zemrës dhe trurit. Njerëzit rrëzohen edhe për arsye të tjera. Dhe nga kjo shkaktohen fraktura të legenit, dëmtime të trurit dhe të tjera dëmtime që e bëjnë rrëzimin shkakun kryesor të vdekjeve nga plagët e marra tek të moshuarit. 

Rënia është gjitashtu shkaku i dëmtimeve jo vdekjeprurëse mes të moshuarve dhe shkaku numër një i shtrimeve në spital të kësaj grupmoshe për shkak të traumave që pësojnë. Marilyn Rantz në Univeristetin Mizuri përdor dublantë kaskaderë në studimin e saj. "Miliarda dollarë shpenzohen për të mbuluar koston e kujdesit shëndetësor për mjekimin e të dëmtuarve nga rrëzimet. Prandaj puna jonë është përqëndruar jo vetëm në gjetjen e shkaqeve që shkaktojnë rrëzimin por edhe në vlerësimin e rreziqeve që vijnë prej tyre. Nëse studiuesit do të arrijnë të zbulojnë se kur një person është më në rrezik të rrëzohet, para se kjo të ndodhë, ata mund të ulin koston e mjekimeve dhe mund të parandalojnë shumë dhimbje dhe vuajtje."

Zonja Rantz punon me Marjorie Skubic dhe shkencëtarë të tjerë në Univeristetin e Mizurit. "Mund ta përdorim këtë përvojë për të ndërtuar programe kompjuterike në mënyrë që të jemi në gjendje të njohim automatikisht si ndodhin këto rrëzime në jetën e përditshme."

Studiuesit marrin të dhëna nga kamerat dhe sensorët dhe i hedhin në kompjuter për të zbuluar shenja paralajmëruese para se të ndodhë rënia. Për studimin, kamerat u vendosën në një azil pleqsh. Eva Olweean po mëkëmbet nga thyerja e legenit. Ajo thotë se do të donte të parandalonte ndonjë aksident tjetër si ky. "Nuk është e lehtë të kalosh tërë këto dhimbje."

Profesor Skubic thotë se kompjuterat mund të dallojnë ndryshimin midis shtrirjes në dysheme dhe asaj në divanë. Kur dikush rrëzohet, bie alarmi dhe ndihma vjen menjëherë. Programi kompjuterik mund të paralajmërojë infermjeret kur ka ndryshim në mënyrën e ecjes së të moshuarve. Nëse dikush është më në rrezik për tu rrëzuar, infermierët mund ti mësojnë atij teknika për të parandaluar rënien. //ad//
*



*Nuk e di a eshte tema ne vendin e duhur!!*


______

----------


## RaPSouL

Semundjet e veshkave duket se kane vene nen kthetra shqiptaret. Ne diten boterore te kesaj semundjeje raportohen edhe shifra alarmante, ku nje ne dhjete persona mbi moshen 30 vjec ka probleme me veshkat. Ndonese sot nuk ka te dhena te sakta per numrin e te prekurve, qe nga shtatori i vitit te kaluar ka filluar te mbahet nje regjister kombetar per keta te semure. Sipas mjekeve nefrologe, megjithese kjo semundje avancon ngadale, pasojat qe mund te lene ne shendetin e njerezve jane te medha. Prandaj keshillohet parandalimi i tyre. "Semundjet e veshkave jane nga ato semundje kronike me te perhapura. Por e rendesishme eshte qe me mire te parandalosh ato sesa t'i mjekosh", eshte shprehur shefi i nefrologjise, Nestor Thereska. Sipas tij, ajo qe ia vlen te theksohet eshte se ne vitet e ardhshme ne te gjithe boten priten "epidemi" te semundjeve te veshkave. "Ne ndodhemi para nje fakti, vitet e ardhshme do te jete dekada e epidemise se semundjeve ne veshka. Kjo do te thote se do te kete nje rritje katastrofale, te numrit te semureve me semundje kronike te veshkave", ka nenvizuar Thereska. Te dhenat tregojne se ne vitin 2015, ne bote 36 milione persona do te vdesin nga kjo semundje. 

Shkaktaret 

Mjeket shqiptare ende nuk mund te saktesojne se cilet jane shkaktaret kryesore qe shkaktojne keto semundje, por me i rendesishmi mbetet trashegimia. Semundjet ne vesha shkaktohen edhe nga semundje te tjera kronike sic jane diabeti, tensioni arterial si dhe semundje te zemres. "Trashegimia familjare mbetet nje nga shkaktaret kryesore te shfaqjes se ketyre semundjeve. Ka sinjalizime ne te gjithe boten, por edhe te ne se eshte rritur ne menyre te konsiderueshme numri i te prekurve nga diabeti nje semundje qe prek organin e veshkes", ka nenvizuar shefi i nefrologjise, Nestor Thereska. Sipas tij, rritja e sasise se sheqerit ne gjak ndikon drejtpersedrejti ne shfaqjen me sasi te albumines, duke te cuar drejt semundjes kronike te veshkave.

Diabeti 

Rreth 40 per qind e diabetikeve jane te predispozuar te vuajne nga semundje te veshkave dhe kerkojne transplantim, dialize apo hemodialize. Por ky grup pacientesh eshte edhe me i rrezikuari per te humbur jeten me shpejt se ata persona qe vuajne nga semundje te tjera kronike. Sipas mjekeve, jetegjatesia e personave te cilet mosfunksionimin e veshkes e kane "dhurate" nga nje semundje tjeter, mund te jetojne 5 deri ne 10 vjet. "Nje nga keto komplikacionet me te veshtira per pacientet eshte nefropatia diabetike, pra prekja e veshkave nga diabeti", pohojne mjeket nefrologe. Sipas tyre, kjo lloj semundje ne fillimet e saj ka vetem disa shenja te lehta, si pak albumine, proteina dhe manifestohet me rritje te kratinines. 

Dializa 

Pacientet, te cilet vuajne prej vitesh nga veshkat dhe kjo e fundit kur humb funksionin e kane te nevojshme kryerjen e dializes. Sot, ne Shqiperi, numerohen rreth 164 paciente, te cilet marrin kete sherbim ne Qendren Spitalore Universitare "Nene Tereza". "Gjate ketyre dy viteve eshte rritur mbi 100 per qind numri i te semureve qe trajtohen me dialize ne Shqiperi", ka thene Thereska. Por, pervec qendrave te pakta ajo qe mbetet shqetesim per keta paciente eshte edhe kurimi, qe duhet te bejne me turne. Kjo per shkak te aparaturave, te cilat jane te pakta ne numer. 

Kurimi, 15 mije euro per nje pacient 

Kalkulimet e bera nga Drejtoria Ekonomike ne Ministrine e Shendetesise kane nxjerre se duhen 15 mije uro per te kuruar nje pacient, i cili vuan nga semundje te veshkave dhe kryen dialize. Nderkohe qe kurimi per pacientet e tjere, qe nuk marrin kete sherbim, por mjekime te tjera, shkon deri ne 5 mije euro ne vit. Edhe vete mjeket nefrologe pranojne per cmimet e shtrenjta te medikamenteve qe kurojne ate, si dhe pamundesite e buxhetit per te mbuluar te gjitha keto shpenzime. "Keto semundje jane te kushtueshme per buxhetin e qeverise ne vendin tone. Megjithese nga viti ne vit buxheti eshte rritur, sidomos tre vitet e fundit", eshte shprehur shefi i nefrologjise. Por nga ana tjeter eshte rritur ndjeshem edhe numri i pacienteve, te cilet kerkojne trajtim. Vetem ne QSUT trajtohen 103 persona, kurse ne te gjithe vendin jane 164 persona. E vetmja menyre shpetimi per keta te semure eshte kryerja e transplantimit te veshkes, por qe kjo eshte e pamundur. Ne vendin tone deri me sot vetem 3 persona kane perfituar transplantim te veshkes falas nga shteti dhe kjo fale marreveshjeve te nenshkruara me vendet fqinje. Pas, ngritjes se salles se operacionit, rreth muajit qershor mendohet se do te kryhen edhe transplantimet e para ne QSUT.

Kontrolli i albumines nje here ne vit 

Mjeket nefrologe rekomandojne per kryerjen e analizave per te gjithe ata persona, te cilet jane mbi 30 vjec. Kjo per vete faktin se ata jane me te predispozuar per t'u prekur nga semundjet e veshkave. "Qellimi yne sot, ne Diten Boterore te Veshkave, eshte sensibilizimi i popullates, sidomos te asaj mbi 30 vjec. Ketyre personave iu rekomandohet qe te pakten nje here ne vit te kryejne analizat e urines per te zbuluar pranine e albumines ne urine", ka nenvizuar shefi i nefrologjise. Po keshtu, kryerja e analizave rekomandohet edhe per zbulimin e infeksioneve te ndryshme qe mund te shkaktojne semundje te renda. Nderkohe qe ata persona, te cilet kane edhe histori familjare, sepse kjo semundje eshte e trashegueshme. Shefi i nefrologjise eshte shprehur se "personat me te rriskuar jane ata qe kane nje familjar te tyre me semundje te veshkave. Ndaj duhet te kryejne keto analiza, sepse nje mjekim i hershem do te parandaloje semundjen". Nderkohe qe per personat mbi 50 vjec rekomandohet kryerja e analizave dy here ne vit, pasi kjo kategori eshte me e predispozuar. 

Dializa, nevojiten 3 qendra trajtimi 

Mjeket e pavijonit te nefrologjise kane kerkuar shtimin e tre qendrave te tjera per kryerje te dializes dhe hemodializes. Duke pare numrin e pacienteve te rretheve, te cilet jane shtuar gjate viteve te fundit dhe rretheve nga vijne, ata i kane drejtuar Ministrise se Shendetesise kerkesen per shtimin e tyre. "Kerkojme hapjen e nje apo dy qendrave te dializes ne Pogradec, pasi pacientet ne keto qytete e marrin sherbimin ne Maqedoni", ka thene shefi i nefrologjise. Nderkohe qe nevojitet ngritja e dy qendrave te tjera ne Fier dhe Durres, per te lehtesuar punen e pavijonit te QSUT-se. Nga ana tjeter edhe hapja e qendrave private te dializes pritet te ndikoje ne zbutjen e mbingarkeses se mjekeve dhe infermiereve ne spitalin terciar. 


Koha

----------


## Apollyon

Sdiskutohet qe do jene te prekur, me kte uje qe po pime, eshte normale qe do na shkaterrohen veshkat, na eshte ber shtylle betoni brenda ne veshka.

----------


## pseudo

> Sdiskutohet qe do jene te prekur, me kte uje qe po pime, eshte normale qe do na shkaterrohen veshkat, na eshte ber shtylle betoni brenda ne veshka.


mos u qa se eshte e trashegueshme

----------


## Apollyon

Aq me ke tjua le kalamajve te mi kte gje, po thuaj shyqyr ai 1 nder ato te dhjete ne sondazh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## pseudo

```
[[/AME]
```




> Semundjet e veshkave duket se kane vene nen kthetra shqiptaret. Ne diten boterore te kesaj semundjeje raportohen edhe shifra alarmante, ku nje ne dhjete persona mbi moshen 30 vjec ka probleme me veshkat. Ndonese sot nuk ka te dhena te sakta per numrin e te prekurve, qe nga shtatori i vitit te kaluar ka filluar te mbahet nje regjister kombetar per keta te semure.
> *
> *Sipas mjekeve nefrologe, megjithese kjo semundje avancon ngadale, pasojat qe mund te lene ne shendetin e njerezve jane te medha. Prandaj keshillohet parandalimi i tyre. "Semundjet e veshkave jane nga ato semundje kronike me te perhapura. Por e rendesishme eshte qe me mire te parandalosh ato sesa t'i mjekosh", eshte shprehur shefi i nefrologjise, Nestor Thereska. Sipas tij, ajo qe ia vlen te theksohet eshte se ne vitet e ardhshme ne te gjithe boten priten "epidemi" te semundjeve te veshkave. *nuk e dija qe ishte semundje kontaminuese*
> Ne ndodhemi para nje fakti, vitet e ardhshme do te jete dekada e epidemise se semundjeve ne veshka. Kjo do te thote se do te kete nje rritje katastrofale, te numrit te semureve me semundje kronike te veshkave", ka nenvizuar Thereska. Te dhenat tregojne se ne vitin 2015, ne bote 36 milione persona do te vdesin nga kjo semundje.
> *do vdesin sigurisht , si te gjithe te tjeret , por pyetja eshte ne cfare moshe...?*
> Shkaktaret 
> 
> Mjeket shqiptare ende nuk mund te saktesojne se cilet jane shkaktaret kryesore qe shkaktojne keto semundje, por me i rendesishmi mbetet trashegimia
> *ah prinder cfare na late ...?*
> ...


Semundje e rende, teper  e rende por ne kushtet e shqiperise behet edhe me e rende akoma

----------


## gjilan55

edhe pse kam nje ton gur ne veshka enda as nje mjek ku kam bere kontrolle mjeksore nuk me ka thene qe eshte trashiguese.as bab e as babgjysh nuk ka pas probleme me veshk,e as nga ana e nenes.

----------


## Linda5

jo more se eshte trashiguse se ne familjen time e ka pas mami im edhe vellai dhe vet shkova 1 jav ne spital po mos e provofte njeri se jan dhimje te poshtra

----------


## DI_ANA

Një grup shkencëtarësh në Australi thotë se ka bërë një zbulim në mënyrën e trajtimit të kancerit në kockë. Shkencëtarët në laboratorin e spitalit Saint Vincent në Melburn kanë zbuluar një armë të re në luftën kundër kancerit të kockës. Kirurgu ortoped Piter Çong shpjegon se kanceri i kockës apo osteo-sarkoma prek kryesisht njerëzit në moshë të re, periudhë kur kocka rritet e formohet. Ky lloj kanceri shfaqet kur qelizat që kanë arritur fazën e plotë të zhvillimit nuk u përgjigjen sinjaleve për të mos u rritur më. Kështu ato vazhdojnë të rriten dhe kjo shkakton kancer. Osteo-sarkoma, nga një pikë e vogël shpesh përhapet në mbarë kockën e pastaj kalon në muskuj. Por kur ky kancer godet një shtresë të hollë kërci, ai duket se ndalet. Doktor Çang thotë se gjatë kërkimeve ata zbuluan që kërci përmbante një molekulë që frenon përhapjen e qelizave kanceroze. Ai thotë se studimet tek kafshët në laborator tregojnë se ky zbulim i ri mund të krijojë mundësi për një trajtim të efektshëm të sëmundjes. Në fakt ky lloj trajtimi ka ndryshuar jetën e të paktën të sëmuri. Mark Naper kishte një gungë në gjurin e tij që kur u diagnostikua doli se ishte osteo-sarkomë, kancer në kockë. Pas 6 muajsh trajtimi me kimoterapi dhe operacion, ky pacient tashmë është rimëkëmbur. Ai thotë se e ndjen vetem mirë dhe është kthyer në jetën normale. Gjatë viteve të fundit, cilësia e jetës së pacientëve me oeste-sarkomë është përmirësuar dukshëm, por në 25 përqind të rasteve, pacientët me këtë sëmundje vazhdojnë të mos reagojnë ndaj metodave të deritanishme të trajtimit. Shkencëtarët besojnë se zbulimi i ri i mjekëve australianë do të ndryshojë për të mirë jetën e të sëmurëve me këtë lloj kanceri.
Metodë e re kirurgjike
Kohët e fundit, Maria Viruet iu nënshtrua një operacioni për heqjen e tëmthit. Mjekët e operuan atë nëpërmjet vrimës së kërthizës. Mjeku Paul Kurçillo thotë se kjo metodë e re operimi nuk sjell asnjë rrezik, nuk shkakton asnjë dhimbje, pasi kirirgu nuk përdor asnjë lloj bisturie. Pas hapjes së kërthizës, kirurgu përdor një lloj instrumenti që mund të lëvizë si një dorë kirurgu, duke eleminuar kështu përdorimin e mjeteve laparoskopike pak të manovrueshme. Mjekët po e përdorin metodën e operimit nëpërmjet kërthizës për heqjen e tëmthit, riparimin e gjendrave të dhjamit, histerektomi dhe  ndërhyrje në shtyllën kurrizore.
Studime për trajtimin e traumave në tru
Shkencëtarë amerikanë të laboratorëve të mbrojtjes dhe të sektorit privat po bashkëpunojnë për të krijuar mjete më të mira mbrojtëse për civilë e ushtarë.
Këtë lojtar futbolli janë pjesmarrës në një studim. Helmetat e tyre janë pajisur me ndjesorë të posaçëm që vëshgojnë dhe regjistrojnë efektet e goditjeve. Doktor Tom Guduin pranë kolegjit të Virxhinias thotë se ndjesorët për rreth helmetës regjistrojnë forcën e goditjes dhe drejtimin që shpërndahet ajo. Në këtë mënyrë ekspertët mund të shohin se cila pjesë e trurit preket më shumë nga goditjet.
Në studim marrin pjesë edhe ekspertë të Pentagonit. Shefi i shttabit të ushtrisë, Xhorxh Kejsi thotë se tani po kryhen eksperimente me helmetat  e pajisura me ndjesorë të vendosura në kokën e mostrave në laborator. Ekspertët masin tronditjen e shkaktuar në kokën, pastaj të dhënat e regjistruara kalohen në kompjuter për të parë efektet e goditjeve në tru. 
Helmeta me ndjesorë vazhdojnë të perfeksionohen dhe është planifikuar që ato të fillojnë të përdoren këtë vit në Irak e Afganistan. Kjo pllakë është një tjetër pajisje për të matur drejtpeshimin, që njeriu shpesh humbet kur goditet në kokë. Neurologu Tomas DeGravo e përdor këtë pajisje për të matur përpjestimin e përhapjes së goditjes në tru.
Kudo që ndodh lëndimi, në fushëbetejë a në fushën e sportit, këto pajisje do ti lejojnë mjekët të përcaktojnë me shpejtësi mënyrën më të mirë të trajtimit për viktimat e traumës.
Testosteronet në formë tabletash, të paefektëshme
Një studim tregon se marrja e testosteroneve nuk i ndihmon burrat e moshuar për tu bërë më të fortë e më të shkathët. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara, qindra mijëra të moshuar marrin testosteron në formë tabletash duke shpresuar për forcimin e muskujve e të kockave dhe për një jetë cilësore.
Ndërsa burrat moshohen, niveli i hormonit testosteron në gjak pakësohet. Shkencëtarët pranë qëndrës mjekësore të universitetit Utrecht në Holandë, kryen kohët e fundit një studim për të parë nëse marrja e këtij hormoni në formë tabletash mund ti ndihmojë ata në përmirësimin e gjendjes fizike.
Mjekja Mariel Emelot Vonk thotë se qëllimi i studimit ishte për të parë nëse testosteroni ndihmon për parandalimin e shenjave të plakjes. Në studim u përfshinë 207 burra të moshës 60-80 vjeçare të cilëve iu dhanë testosteron në formë tabletash për 6 muaj. Mjekja Ivone van der Shoun, një prej autoreve të studimit thotë se shpresohej që testosteroni do të ndihmonte në uljen e shtresave të dhjamit në bark. Por gjatë studimit nuk u vu re një pakësim i tillë. Shkencëtarët panë se niveli i kolesterinës së mirë u pakësua tek burrat që merrnin testosteron. Në përgjithësi, studimi tregoi se marrja e testosteronit në formë tabletash nuk sillte ndonjë të mirë për shëndetin, prandaj shkencëtarët dolën me rekomandimin që ai të mos përdoret. Mjekja Emelot Vonk thotë se ka plot mënyra që burrat e moshuar mund të përdorin për të shftuar fuqinë, përmirësuar funksionin  mendor e mposhtur plogështinë. Këto mënyra janë ushtrimet fizike e ushqimet e shëndetshme.

Marre nga "Shqip1"

----------


## RoboCop2

Mraft pika mu se mos te ze kanceri padronin e 57 moj korbe hahahahahahaha.

Te puth vellai.



Drago.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Mraft pika mu se mos te ze kanceri padronin e 57 moj korbe hahahahahahaha.



Pershendetje Drago,

Eh i shkreti rahmet paste ka dy vjet qe ka vdekur,eshte vetem e shoqja  tani.

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

Nëna të stresuara në shtatzëni? Fëmijët riskojnë astmën dhe alergjinë

 Një nënë e stresuar gjatë shtatzënisë mund ti transmetojë fetusit, nëpërmjet kordonit ombilikal, një tepricë imunoglobulinash që shtojnë tek i porsalinduri rrezikun për tu bërë astmatik apo alergjik. 

Të paktën ky është konkluzioni i një studimi të kryer nga një grup i Harvard Medical School i prezantuar me rastin e International Conference të American Thoracic Society që po mbahet në Toronto, Kanada. Studiuesit kanë kryer studimin te një grup me rreth 400 fëmijë, tek të cilët është matur përqendrimi i IgE në kordonin umbilikal në momentin e lindjes. Fëmijët i janë nënshtruar disa kontrollove: pas një viti, pas dy dhe katër vitesh. Shkencëtarët këmbëngulin se kanë hasur një përqendrim më të lartë të IgE në kordonin umbilikal të nënave që kishin përjetuar shtatzëninë e tyre në gjendje të lartë ankthi dhe stresi. Në veçanti, te këta fëmijë me kalimin e viteve është vërejtur një rrezik i dyfishtë se tek të tjerët për të shfaqur astmë dhe alergji. Studimet që konfirmojnë se shëndeti i fëmijës kalon nëpërmjet asaj të nënës, sa vjen e po shtohen. Madje dhe shqetësimet si ankthi dhe alergjitë, që zakonisht shfaqen për shkak të ekspozimit të fëmijëve ndaj agjentëve të jashtëm, duket se mund të ndikojnë që në barkun e nënës, ka deklaruar Rosalind Wright, një nga autoret e studimit.

Marre nga "Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Stresi, mund të ndikojë në sterilitet te një mashkull

• Stresi kronik ndikon në shfaqjen e problemeve të sterilitetit te meshkujt. Hormonet që çlirohen, ndikojnë në spermatogenezë dhe për pasojë në aftësinë fekonduese të një mashkulli. 

AIDA MALAJ

Në një intervistë për “Panorama”, mjeku androlog, Evi Dani, shpjegon se si mbi ç’bazë është i ndërtuar sistemi i riprodhimit, si ndikon konkretisht stresi mbi këtë sistem dhe çfarë mund të bëhet në këto raste:
Doktor, çfarë hormonesh marrin pjesë në sistemin e riprodhimit të një mashkulli?
Riprodhimi te meshkujt është i varur nga një sistem hormonal, që është specifik vetëm për sistemin e riprodhimit. Në pjesën e sukorteksit mund të prodhohet një sërë hormonesh ku më i rëndësishmi për riprodhimin është gonotropina ose hormonet çliruese të gonotropinës, të cilat ngacmojnë hormonet folikulostimuluese dhe lutinizuese të hipofizës (gjendër e cila prodhon disa hormone dhe ndodhet brenda në tru). Lutemizuesi dhe folikujt ndikojnë në qelizat Leidik për prodhimin e testosteronit si dhe influencojnë tubat seminifer. Tubat seminifer dhe qelizat Leidik ndodhen në teste. Pikërisht çrregullimi i këtij mekanizmi sjell pasoja për dëmtimin e spermatogenezës. Pra, uljen e nivelit, lëvizshmërinë ose formën të spermatozoideve, duke u bërë kështu problem për aftësinë fekondeuse të mashkullit. Ky mekanizëm vepron dhe te femrat për të mbajtur një cikël të rregullt të zhvillimit të vezës.
Mendohet se stresi është një faktor që ndikon në shfaqjen e problemeve të sterilitetit te një mashkull. Si ndikon konkretisht kjo gjendje?
Gjatë praktikës së përditshme është parë se nuk janë të paktat rastet që kur çiftet nuk arrijnë të kenë një fëmijë, t’i nënshtrohen një gjendjeje stresante dhe ta shndërrojnë në një problem psikologjik. Çifti është i stresuar, i preokupuar dhe është parë se kjo gjendje për fat të keq influencon në sistemin hormonal, duke penguar apo frenuar spermatogenezën ose ovulogjenzenës. Përveç kësaj, sigurisht stresi i përditshëm, puna stresante etj., është parë se veprojnë dhe në drejtimin e infertilitetit, sepse stresi ndikon në prodhimin e adrenalinës, e cila vepron në sistemin hormonal.
Sa i përhapur është problemi i sterilitetit?
Kohët e fundit vihet re një shtim i rasteve, pavarësisht se nuk ka statistika të mirëfillta. Gjithsesi është parë se nëse më parë konsiderohej se infertiliteti ishte një problem që kapte 10% të çifteve, ky problem është rritur në 15-20%. Ka disa faktorë që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi. Të tillë janë aktiviteti i hershëm seksual, shtimi i rasteve të aborteve, sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme, mënyra e jetesës, stresi etj. Pra, janë një sërë faktorësh që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi.
Si trajtohet steriliteti te meshkujt?
Trajtimi i meshkujve infertil bëhet duke përcaktuar në radhë të parë shkakun. Vetëm duke përcaktuar një diagnozë të qartë, mund të bëhet trajtimi si duhet i sëmundjes. Përsa i përket mjekimit, ai konsiston kryesisht në atë hormonal dhe bazohet në dhënien e gonotropinës. Stimulimi i spermatozoideve bëhet në bazë të shkallës së spermatogenezës apo aftësive fekonduese që shfaqin në spermogramë. Sigurisht çiftet që kanë probleme të tilla, e kanë të nevojshëm dhe një trajtim psikologjik.
Në pamundësi për të arritur sukses me metodën stimuluese hormonale, mund të përdoret fertilizimi in vitro.  

Analiza

Një nga analizat që bëhet për përcaktimin e aftësisë fekonduese që ka një mashkull është spermograma. Kjo është unifikuar në vitin 1982. Para kësaj date, vende të ndryshme merrnin për bazë kritere të ndryshme. OBSH në këtë vit, mori për bazë një studim që ishte shtrirë në 5 qendra, i cili kishte një përhapje gjeografike të gjerë dhe merrte nën shqyrtim raca të ndryshme. Në bazë të atij studimi u vendosën dhe kriteret se kur një mashkull ka probleme me sterilitetin. Kriteret janë orientuese, të tilla që bazohen në: volumin që duhet të jetë 2-4 ml, numrin e spermatozoideve që duhet të jetë 10 milionë dhe më shumë, në një mililitër, në total duhet të jenë 40 milionë dhe më shumë spermatozoid. Lëvizshmëria, e cila duhet që të jetë me lëvizje progresive te mbi 15% e spermatozoideve dhe forma duhet të jetë ovale në mbi 30 % të tyre.

Marre nga "Panorama"

----------


## DI_ANA

Majdanozi dhe specat ndikojnë në inflamacionin e trurit

 Një substancë që ndodhet te majdanozi dhe specat jeshilë, luteolina ka treguar se mund të ulë inflamacionin në disa zona të trurit. 

Kjo substancë është një flavonoidë, i fuqishëm antioksidantë i njohur prej kohësh për vetitë e saj antiiflamatore, që ndodhen në një varietet të gjerë ushqimesh, mes të cilave në perimet dhe frutat, përveçse në çaj dhe kamomil. Në një studim të kohëve të fundit, të publikuar në Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, Saebyeol Jang dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij të Universitetit të Ilinoisit kanë ekzaminuar disa kafshë në kushte laboratorike, veprimin e luteolina në qelizat përgjegjëse për reagimin mbrojtës të indit nervor. Në rast inflamacioni kronik, një prodhim i tepërt i molekulave inflamatore, konsiderohet përgjegjës për përkeqësimin e degjenerimin e neuroneve që janë baza e sëmundjes të Alzaimerit dhe sëmundjes të Creutzfeld-Jakob.
Në një eksperiment të parë mbi qelizat e infektuara nga bakterie, shkencëtarët kanë parë se luteolina ndikontë në uljen e inflamacionit dhe ishte në gjendje të bllokonte një aktivizues të geneve që kodifikohen për molekulat e inflamacionit. Në një studim të dytë, testet e kryera mbi minjtë te të cilët ishin injektuar baktere pasi u ishte dhënë të pinin ujë me luteolinë për tre javë, kanë treguar për një ulje të faktorëve të inflamacionit në gjak dhe në tru, në veçanti në zonat e hipotalamusit dhe asaj që lidhet me memorien dhe të kuptuarin.

Marre nga "Panorama"

----------

